# Dark/light cycle for Mbuna?



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

How many hours do you typically leave your light on in your Mbuna tank? Is there any reason to be worried about giving them too much or too little light each day?


----------



## mcklnjr (May 22, 2008)

I like to keep my light on 24 hours, it allows for more algae to grow, and keeps my fish active continuously breeding, instead of just sleeping. If sleeping is important i will change that of course, any one else have any input?


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sleep is just as important to fish as it is to humans. Leaving the lights on all the time can cause stress to the fish.


----------



## mcklnjr (May 22, 2008)

So what would you suggest as a good light cycle, 16 hours of light, 8 of dark?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Turn on at 8am then turn off at 8pm or when it starts to get dark. Thats what I do.

Fish need to recharge their batteries like us.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Really they do fine without the lights. Turn them on when your home and when you want to view your fish. Turn them off when your done. A Light cycle is necessary if your cultivating plants in your aquarium. I keep mine on now because I want to grow some algae.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I usually run from 7 a.m. to 9 p.m. - but it isn't needed. I used to run the lights for less than that - and my Cop. geertsi (non-mbuna of course) preferred it darker. Some fish like more light, some prefer darker environments.

I wouldn't leave my lights on 24 hours, that is a waste of electricity. :lol:


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I turn on the light when I get home from work and turn it off when I go to bed. On weekends I usually run the light from around noon until I go to bed. The fish are fine with the ambient light in the room anyway, the light is for my benefit.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I turn mine on about 7 am and off about 10 pm. Once the light is off, they definitely go to sleep, so I would think having it on all the time would not allow for a good sleep cycle.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Do any of you actually know that fish cannot sleep with the lights on? and since their version of sleep is very very different than ours is, do any of you actually know what happens if a fish is deprived of their rest state?

I've seen fish that were born and bred with 24 hours a day light and they grow up to have new fry in 24 hours a day light. They all seemed fine...

I myself have always had a night light in the rooms... saves one having to blast all the fish with the room light if you just need to grab something from the fish room or sneak a peak at some eggs to see if they are hatching yet...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Sounds like something around 12 hours will be fine.


----------

